

TV Series Episodes That Inspire Creativity - nate
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/08/13/10-unique-tv-series-episodes-that-inspire-creativity/

======
nate
There's been a few of these types of posts about movies here. Went looking and
found this one with some interestingly creative tv show episodes.

Almost every episode of Mad Men also has a neat creative bit to it when you
watch those folks copywrite. Any other tv shows/episodes you've enjoyed along
these lines?

~~~
gee_totes
Deep Space 9, Season 5, Episode 6: Trials and Tribble-ations.

Sisko and Jax travel back in time to the period of the original series.
Amazing visual effects and a clever plot that avoids breaking continuity with
the original series.

[http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Trials_and_Tribble-
ations_(e...](http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Trials_and_Tribble-
ations_\(episode\))

